# Pre-workout meal macro



## timfarr95 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey guy, 

I'm curious as to how long before a workout I should eat in order to allow nutrient absorption to start in order to utilize them in my workout. What should I eat as well, what i mean is what are good macros for that meal. 

I also enjoy taking a preworkout supplement to get me amped and I heard that it should be taken on a semi-empty stomach in order to kick in properly.

So in short im wondering the timing of pre workout meal and supplement along with macros of meal. What are your ideas?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 6, 2014)

I like to wait an hour and a half to 2 hours after a meal to take pre workout then go train. Macros? Just get a good amount 30 to 50 grams of carbs and 20 to 30 grams protein. 

Your over thinking things. Just eat and train hard.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome to the board, you should start a new member intro thread.

I eat or have a shake about 1-1/2 to 2 hours PWO, I find I do better on high protein, but that's just my metabolism and doesn't mean that's what's best for you.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 6, 2014)

I shoulda just said 30 to 50 grams of both


----------



## losieloos (Mar 6, 2014)

Fuc a macro. Have a meal 2 hours before training.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nutrient timing is largely a function of personal preference. It will not directly influence your body composition but can influence your gym performance. Find the timing that allows you the best gym performance. Trying too hard to time your food intake could backfire on you since even a slight change may influence the speed of digestion and absorption. Furthermore, unless youngin through periods of fasting, there will almost always be overlap in digestion and absorption.


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 6, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I like to wait an hour and a half to 2 hours after a meal to take pre workout then go train. Macros? Just get a good amount 30 to 50 grams of carbs and 20 to 30 grams protein.
> 
> Your over thinking things. Just eat and train hard.



Agreed on macros and timing. I like 1-1.5 hours before training, depending on carb source. Then pre workout.


----------



## scott_vass (Mar 11, 2014)

Mate, the reality of it is that you're not going to feel all that good about stretching a lat pull-down with a full belly. Full bellies make you lazy in the gym. The maximum I want in my belly (if I feel hungry sick) is a half bowl of cereal about an hour beforehand. Even then I'll get bloated gulping aminos intra workout. Train hard, stuff as much food in as you can afterwards, sleep.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 11, 2014)

scott_vass said:


> Mate, the reality of it is that you're not going to feel all that good about stretching a lat pull-down with a full belly. Full bellies make you lazy in the gym. The maximum I want in my belly (if I feel hungry sick) is a half bowl of cereal about an hour beforehand. Even then I'll get bloated gulping aminos intra workout. Train hard, stuff as much food in as you can afterwards, sleep.



That depends on the person. I can lift with a full stomach or completely fasted, so can many others. Fully belly or not, lazy is he last thing I am in the gym.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 11, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Welcome to the board, you should start a new member intro thread.
> 
> I eat or have a shake about 1-1/2 to 2 hours PWO, I find I do better on high protein, but that's just my metabolism and doesn't mean that's what's best for you.



I do higher protein also and moderate carbs 3 hours before training!


----------



## meat (Mar 11, 2014)

It's really a non-issue IMO what you eat before training, as the "key" is to have nutrients pulsing through your bloodstream every waking hour of the day. Yes, I'll take some aminos, and some other supps with a meal before lifting, but that's just personal preference based on what works for me. You can ask this question of every top-level competitive bodybuilder out there, and get a different answer each time. Best thing op is to experiment around, and you'll find what you like, and what works. Best wishes.


----------

